# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Hallo, ik heb een vraag

## SarahBB

Ik ben een meisje van 16 en ik heb al 2,5 jaar mijn menstruatie. Nu mijn probleem is dat ik al gedurende die 30 maanden dat ik nu al mijn maandstonden heb, nog maar 10 keer ze echt gehad heb, dat is zo weinig!!! ik heb al twee keer zes maand aan één stuk niets gehad en ik maak me heel wat zorgen daarom. Kan iemand me zeggen of dit normaal is, of moet ik bij de dokter gaan?

----------

